# nokia_dku2

## Progeny

Hi, since kernels >= 2.6.15 the nokia_dku2 module provided by gnokii not compiles, this is dued by some changes in usb-serial.h.

I've tried to patch it, now i get the module compiled on my 2.6.15...

```
localhost progeny # lsmod | grep nokia_dku2

nokia_dku2              2948  0 

usbserial              20968  2 nokia_dku2,pl2303

usbcore                80516  10 nokia_dku2,pl2303,usbserial,sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

but I still have problems, let's attach my nokia 6680 with the usb cable (dku2):

```
Apr 18 17:45:31 localhost <NULL> ttyUSB0: <NULL> converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

Apr 18 17:45:31 localhost Nokia DKU2 5-2:1.7: device disconnected

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.0 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.1 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.2 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.3 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.4 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.5 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.6 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia FBUS Port:

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2 5-2:1.7: <NULL> converter detected

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost usb 5-2: <NULL> converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.8 failed with error -1

Apr 18 17:45:34 localhost Nokia DKU2: probe of 5-2:1.9 failed with error -1
```

<NULL>? Muble...

I was using gnokii 0.6.12, let's check out some configuration

```
[global]

port = /dev/ttyUSB0

model = series60

connection = dku2

localhost progeny # gnokii --identify

GNOKII Version 0.6.12

Telephone interface init failed: Function or connection type not supported by the phone.

Quitting.

```

with connection = serial, gnokii --identify goes in timeout...

Is there someone whom successfuly connected nokia 6680 with usb cable, and use it with gnokii?

Anyone know if is possible to transfer files with obex and usb (usb-serial converted) connection?

----------

## codadilupo

I have the same problem... nokia_dku2 modules does not compile, and I do not have a bluetooth dongle to use for connecting my 6680...

... have anyone found a solution ?

Coda

----------

## fldc2

6680 is not supported by the dku2-driver  :Smile: 

----------

## theDOC_23

I got my 6230 working with the DKU-2 cable, and according to the FAQ from the gnokii homepage

 *Quote:*   

> For modern Nokia phones with external memory (6620, 7610, 6630, 3230, 6230, 668x, 9300, 7710, 9500, 3200) use DKU-2 cable

 

it should work with your phone too.

There is a new version of gnokii (http://www.gnokii.org/download/gnokii/) that is not yet in portage. The sources contain an ebuild file, so it should be easy to install (./packaging/Gentoo/). 

 *Quote:*   

> gnokii 0.6.13 is a brand new gnokii version. It contains many bugfixes and enhancements. The highlights are new libusb driver for DKU2 cables (no need to compile a kernel driver) and improvements in libgnokii API (it should be much more convinient for third party apps developers right now).

 

I had some permissions trouble, so I created an udev-rule:

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-permissions.rules

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0421", GROUP="usb", MODE="0660"
```

At last, you have to change the gnokii config to use the libusb driver:

/etc/gnokiirc

```
...

connection = dku2libusb

...
```

The port doesn't matter.

That's it!

----------

## Kabuto

Here is one page I used:

http://www.gagravarr.org/series-60/

I have obexftp (with patch) working on it (6682) so far (that is all I have needed).

----------

## theDOC_23

I tried obexftp and found it a bit uncomfortable, but it worked out of the box with the current version in portage, without any patching.

After a little googleing, I found a patch for obexfs, that adds usb support to it.

Obexfs lets you mount and use your mobile device like any other storage device.

----------

## alienjon

Why is obexfs hard masked (or is it only for amd64?)

----------

## yarda

Hi there,

I have created ebuild for the nokia_dku2 kernel module (nokia_dku2-0.2.ebuild) that compiles OK on my fresh Gentoo box. The ebuild is not superior but works (at least for me)   :Smile:  . I also patched sources to support Nokia N70 AT mode (patched sources are hosted on non official mirror). Hope that this may help somebody.

```

DESCRIPTION="Nokia dku2 kernel driver"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.fit.vutbr.cz/~skarvada/gentoo"

SRC_URI="${HOMEPAGE}/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

DEPEND="sys-kernel/gentoo-sources"

inherit linux-mod eutils autotools

pkg_setup() {

        MODULE_NAMES="nokia_dku2(kernel/drivers/usb/serial:${S})"

        linux-mod_pkg_setup

}

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd "${S}"

        eaclocal || die "eaclocal failed"

        eautoconf || die "eautoconf failed"

}

src_compile() {

        econf || die "econf failed"

        cd "${S}"

        sed -i -e 's/.*depmod.*//g' Makefile.in

        convert_to_m Makefile.in

        linux-mod_src_compile

}

src_install() {

        linux-mod_src_install

}

pkg_postinst() {

        linux-mod_pkg_postinst

}

```

----------

